

The Next Google Search Challenger: Blekko - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/02/the-next-google-search-challenger-blekko/

======
dood
Kind of interesting. His criticisms of Google are not unreasonable [1], but
it's just bluster until he gives a clue about his approach.

1\. 'PageRank wrecked the web'
[http://www.skrenta.com/2007/12/pagerank_wrecked_the_web_3.ht...](http://www.skrenta.com/2007/12/pagerank_wrecked_the_web_3.html)
(fun in comments)

'Google sees own shadow, jumps overboard'
[http://www.skrenta.com/2007/12/google_sees_own_shadow_jumps_...](http://www.skrenta.com/2007/12/google_sees_own_shadow_jumps_o.html)

------
kirubakaran
[From: Pirates of the Caribbean - The Curse of the Black Pearl]

"You're either incredibly brave or incredibly stupid."

Jack Sparrow: "It's remarkable how often those two traits coincide."

------
henning
Blekko.com's ad hoc mascot should fight the pets.com mascot.

------
yubrew
While search could be better, Google's results for text are good enough. How
much better could text search get? Is it possible for someone to build a
search experience so compelling that I would want to switch? And even if
someone made a new, compelling search technology, could they get advertisers
to switch over?

~~~
terpua
Search monetization is proven already. It's called keyword advertising :)

~~~
yubrew
Heh, looks like you responded while I was still editing my post.

------
run4yourlives
Not the battle I'd be interested in fighting, that's for sure.

Good luck to them for having the ball to try.

